# rotala sp. green



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Anyone seen rotala sp. green for sale locally anywhere? I want to replace what I believe is rotala sp. nanjenshan in my 29 gallon tank as my platy constantly pick at it (guess it tastes good) and uproot it. I think I will have more luck with sp.green. It's more like indica (rotundafolia, whichever name is current) which they don't have an appetite for.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Bad Platty, Bad!! :fish:


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

The pearl gourami were even worse, but they've been relocated to the 55 gallon tank.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

rotala roundlia(spelling?) incia stays green under low light just to let you know, if that is a op. dallas north aquariums, and the fish gallery have some.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> rotala roundlia(spelling?) incia stays green under low light just to let you know, if that is a op. dallas north aquariums, and the fish gallery have some.


I already have indica on the left side of the tank. I ended up replacing the nanjenshan (wallichii) with Mayaca fluviatilis. Looks very similar (nicer even, very bright green with white tips) and not as difficult from what I have read. So far the platy don't seem interested in it.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Ekrindul said:


> I already have indica on the left side of the tank. I ended up replacing the nanjenshan (wallichii) with Mayaca fluviatilis. Looks very similar (nicer even, very bright green with white tips) and not as difficult from what I have read. So far the platy don't seem interested in it.


cool cool. now just let the platy play with a molly and then there swordtails right?
edit: wait mollies don't mate with sword tails but platys and sword tails can mate.
what makes a sword tail?


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

I would actually love to have some Mexican Black Mollies some day. Love their dorsal fins and the solid black color. Would need a good sized tank for them.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Ekrindul said:


> I would actually love to have some Mexican Black Mollies some day. Love their dorsal fins and the solid black color. Would need a good sized tank for them.


what do they look like, I'm googling for images and can't find the offical "mexican" black molly. 
I find Black Molly Gallery

Common Names Black Molly, Lyretail, Sailfin, Liberty, Mollie, Pointed Mouth, Short Finned, Mexican, Golden, Piebald, Ghost Pearl, Gold Dust, Red Sunset, Dalmation, Ballon. Scientific Name Poecilia sphenops. Color Form Black. Family Poeciliidae. Care Level Easy. Size 2 to 4 inches (5 - 10 cm) depending on the species. Minimum Tank Size 30 gallons. Temperament Peaceful. Water Conditions 68-82° F, KH 10-25, pH 7.0-7.8

Mollies are schooling fish and do best with 3 or more of the same kind. However with most live bearing fish the males may have little battles for dominancy. The weaker male will then suffer. The best solution to this is to have two or three females to every male.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

The Mexican is just the wild caught version of the tank bred strain we know as Black molly. The wild caught fish get about twice as big, around 5 to 6 inches. Sailfin is the same thing.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Ekrindul said:


> The Mexican is just the wild caught version of the tank bred strain we know as Black molly. The wild caught fish get about twice as big, around 5 to 6 inches. Sailfin is the same thing.


cool, Thanks for the knowledge and teaching.


----------

